# Icelandic hobbit holes?



## Mouth_Of_Sauron (Sep 1, 2011)

Gave me a chuckle

www.topstravel.net/traditional-turf-houses-in-iceland/


----------



## Sulimo (Sep 1, 2011)

This is awesome thanks for the post.


----------

